# What kind of license



## rookiesmoker (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello all,

I live in Oklahoma, and was wondering what kind of license I would need to provide a catering service.

Since my smoker would be on a trailer, would I need a temporary food establishment or a caterer license different?

Thanks in advance


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 18, 2007)

Those rules and regulations are different in each state and sometimes from city to city. Your best bet is to check with the local health officials and get a copy of the regulations.

There may be someone here who lives close to you who can help, but it might help to know where in Oklahoma you live and are planning on doing business.


----------

